# HEADED to AR!



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

23 hour drive roughly to go hunt snows! I am going early to try and get my first wood duck and first whitetail... Wish us luck! the snows will get hammered Monday morning!!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Post pics!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Awesome man, I've got a bunch of friends there right now, they are hammering the ducks as well.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Where in AR are you going. My brother lives in Shreveport and hunts just on this side of the AR line. He did quite well on ducks this past year there.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I lived in Arkansas for a few years. Been dying to get back out there and hunt again. Let us know how you do!


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

how did it go?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

duck said:


> how did it go?


186 total! it was a blast!!!! No wood duck or white tail tho!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Why was this moved? Snow geese arent waterfowl?


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

+1 for the pics!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> Why was this moved? Snow geese arent waterfowl?


Waterfowl hunts outside of Utah are moved to "Hunting outside of Utah"

Hey, any pics?

.


----------

